# Just picked up a new to me 2008 3.2l mk2 tt



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

Has the bose but rear speakers aren’t working. Does anyone know if it’s the speakers that go bad or the amp









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

New wheels










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spiette (May 17, 2010)

bkpapi12 said:


> Has the bose but rear speakers aren’t working. Does anyone know if it’s the speakers that go bad or the amp


It's my understanding that it's water intrusion into the Bose Amp in the rear left quarter.

Mine hadn't corroded too badly when I took it apart. The water leaks inside and eats the pins on the amp modules.


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank you for the response. Did a lil research and found a few sites that rebuild amp for $250. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spiette (May 17, 2010)

I guess that's a good price. I have the various mechanical and electrical tools so I enjoyed pulling and fixing mine.


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

Update car in shop getting new dsg clutch pack. Few mods coming soon. Maxton design front splitter, mesh grill and rieger roof spoiler. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldtimerfahrt (Mar 20, 2013)

Post up pic when splitter installed...I have one, just haven't installed yet. Nice lookin' TT you have!

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

i have to remove grille and paint bumper support and thank you for the nice comment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

Ordered a cts vw r32 intake hope it’s a direct fit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

Ordered a milltek exhaust. Installed urotuning 25mm rear sway bar and 034 engine and tranny mount. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

Cts cold air intake installed sounds great










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

Cancelled Milltek exhaust 9 week wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

Removed ipod dock and installed a dension gateway so now i can charge my phone while i listen to music thru cd input. I can also switch songs thru steering wheel. also installed cd holder in place of ipod dock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamerg (Jun 18, 2011)

What actual parts did you use? I am confused by you saying that you can now charge your phone, did you add something for charging? My understanding on the Dension is that it is a blue tooth connection. Pictures would be great if you have them!
Thanks,
George
PS I too have an 08 3.2 TT


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

My car has Bluetooth for phone calls only. so I didn’t want another Bluetooth module. I bought this of a fellow vortex member. It connects to the ipod dock cable







and works on cd input of radio. I have the nav unit. Here are a couple of pics from previous owner







had to use an adapter to connect to iphone







and it plays like this








I also removed all the scratches on the screen. With a little meguiars scratch 2.0 and in place of the ipod dock i replaced with oem cd holder. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamerg (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks! That help much - George​


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

Added 15mm spacers in rear and 10mm in front bringing the et to 26 in rear and 31 in front. Also found some audi caps to fit the vw wheels 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

Just had the amplifier refurbished. All channels working now. Wow what a difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BaBy BoOeY (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice work! Looks like a great TT.


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

BaBy BoOeY said:


> Nice work! Looks like a great TT.


Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2008)

Starting to feel like manual 3.2 cars are more common than any other TT. It seems like there are 1-3 at every show I go to anymore and see tons of them for sale and wrecked(i have access to insurance auctions.) I also see/know of way more TT-RS than TT-S.

But, great car none the less! Looks like you are off to a great start. Those wheels actualy are a great fit. If you were still looking for an exhaust I was actually quite happy with my Magnaflow on my 3.2 mk2 tt, I also have a varex variable exhaust with quad tips I am selling that made me even happier with my 3.2 car lol.


----------



## tyfnfvw (Oct 1, 2018)

Wow nice car!


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

Ordered new wheels & tires 255 35 19










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

Ordered & installed new factory amp 8j0 035 223 d to replace the 8j0 035 223 c that i had refurbished. The refurbished amp work well untill it rained. Whenever it rained only bass came out of speakers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Congrats! Nice ride :thumbup:


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

northendroid said:


> Congrats! Nice ride :thumbup:


Thank you  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

just changed the belt, tensioner & idler pulleys. must say it's pretty easy:laugh:


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

I purchased a uniconnect + cable, stage 1+ ecu file and a stage 2 dsg file from Unitronic. Will be flashing ecu & tcu soon. 

Update uniconnect+ don’t work on 3.2 ecu.  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

Got the car tuned ecu stage 1+ and dsg stage 1. Had to go to a local authorized unitronic dealer near my house. Since the uniconnect+ cable doesn't work on my ecu. Initial impression is throttle response has significantly improved. The dsg is now in 5th gear @30mph instead of 6th gear so the car feels peppier. Also did a resonator delete. Should have done that day 1. Definitely sounds aggressive under wot and quiet while cruising. Also found out I have a exhaust leak near flex pipe that no muffler shop wants to touch.


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

Painted calipers yellow and replaced the alzor caps with audi center caps










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

just added a p3 gauge 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

new passenger window regulator oem what PITA install:banghead:also installed a new pioneer head unit with wireless car play. Works excellent with the new bose amp.


----------



## hondansxr (Feb 18, 2020)

bkpapi12 said:


> New wheels
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks waaaaayyy better with the new wheels .. i pers, hate black wheels as it takes all the shape /form /style and hides it ?


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks not a fan of black wheels either.


----------



## bangarng (Aug 24, 2017)

Nice! Please tell me more about the ECU tune. I've been looking myself.


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

Just put these in solo works coilovers. Cant believe i had two broken spring in rear. Each one was missing the last link.
















Rear perches all the way down fronts are 1” from lowest setting


----------

